# Mods bei Civilisation 5 synchronisieren nicht



## mopsimops (24. November 2020)

hallo,

ich spiele gelegentlich gerne Civilisation 5.

Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen PC gekauft und leider werden nur sehr wenige Mods von Steam synchronisiert. Ich habe jetzt nur in etwa 1/4 der Mods, die ich ursprünglich hatte. 
leider kann ich die Mods auch nicht auf einen Stick ziehen und kopieren, da einige schreibgeschützt sind.
Auch deabonnieren und wieder abonnieren funktioniert nicht zufriedenstellend.

hat da jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2020)

Eventuell werden manche Mods nicht mehr unterstüzt, liefen aber noch auf dem alten PC, weil sie da schon korrekt installiert waren?


Prüf mal, ob alle Treiber aktuell sind. Benutzt du denn das gleiche Verzeichnis wie beim alten PC, also Zb den Steam-Order auf C: ? Oder hast du es nun zB auf E: installiert, weil du mehrere Partitionen hast?


----------



## DoppelG (28. November 2020)

mopsimops schrieb:


> leider kann ich die Mods auch nicht auf einen Stick ziehen und kopieren, da einige schreibgeschützt sind.



Schreibgeschütze Dateien kopieren: 
https://praxistipps.chip.de/windows-datei-schreibschutz-laesst-sich-nicht-entfernen-was-tun_38868


----------

